# Datenverwaltung einer App



## denis7788 (9. Jul 2015)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine App entwickeln und bin mir über die Datenhaltung noch nicht ganz im klaren. Es sollen lediglich einfache Nutzerdaten, die in Formularen eingegeben werden gespeichert werden. Ich frage mich, ob es reicht einfach aus der App heraus eine direkte Verbindung zu einer Datenbank aufzubauen, oder ob es ein Webservice sein sollte, der die Daten entgegennimmt und in die Datenbank überträgt.
Dann wäre auch die Frage, ob man selbst einen Webservice schreibt, oder ob es fertige Angebote gibt, die man nutzen kann.
Was wäre denn eine Lösung wenn die Anforderungen folgende wären:
- Speicherung und Laden von Daten von verschiedenen Plattformen aus
- Gespeicherte Daten werden nur gelesen, nicht modifiziert
- Viele User sollen gleichzeitig Daten eintragen können
- Viele User sollen gleichzeitig Daten lesen können

Danke


----------



## stg (10. Jul 2015)

Lasse niemals den Client direkt auf die Datenbank zugreifen, das kann man eigentlich schon fast als Grundregel so stehen lassen. Die Idee mit dem WebService halte ich für die richtige. Sowohl in Java, als auch in .NET usw. gibt es überall relativ mächtige APIs, die einem den Großteil der Arbeit abnehmen, so dass man fast nur noch die BusinessLogic dafür schreiben muss. Für eine weitergehende Antwort ist deine Frage jedoch noch zu allgemein gefasst,


----------



## Maggot (10. Jul 2015)

Du kannst auch in PHP einen Restservice schreiben, der dir das DB Handling abnimmt.


----------



## denis7788 (14. Jul 2015)

Hallo,

danke euch beiden für die Antworten, hilft mir sehr weiter. Ich dachte bei sehr simplen Anwendungen wäre ggf. die direkte Anbindung Client-DB denkbar.
@stg: Meinst du mit Java APIs, wie auch Maggot etwas wie Restful API? Oder gibt es auch Anbieter, die Lösungen haben, die mir die Aufgabe der Implementierung eines Webservice abnehmen würden.
Welche Informationen wären denn noch wichtig, um eine mögliche Lösung zu konkretisieren?


----------

